# Stichlinge im Teich?



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

für meinen Teich ca. 9x5m( keine Technik ) habe ich eigentlich keine Fische geplant. Nun möcht ich aber doch einige __ Stichlinge einsetzen.
Hat jemand Erfahrung damit, ich befürchte, dass sich diese zu stark
vermehren und der Teich in 2 Jahren zu dicht mit Stichlingen übervölkert
ist?

Danke vorab..


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2004)

Hallo ;-)

hast Du hier schonmal geschaut - da steht scho a bissle was drin - ansonsten gibts hier auch das Mittel gegen überbevölkerten Teich ein - gib mal in der Suche das Stichwort "Sonnenbarsch" ein ,-)


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

also mit deinen Befürchtungen liegst du goldrichtig. Letztes Jahr hatte ich mehrmals Brut von Stichlingen und ich kann dir sagen, die kennen das Wort "Geburtenkontrolle" nicht   , im Gegenteil, lieber 100 zuviel, als einen zu wenig auf die Welt gebracht   

Ein Gegenpol wäre nicht schlecht, sollte dein Teich nur aus Stichlingen bestehen in der Zukunft  ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Mai 2004)

hi
jau die können sich ganz schön vermehren.Wir haben Glück,sind zwar welche drinn ,doch die Vermehrung ist noch sehr gering.Würde auf ein paar andere Fischies zurückgreifen.Gründlinge sind hübsch
viel spass mit den Stichlingen,halt ausprobieren
marcus


----------

